# Death Guard Daemon Prince conversion



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi to all chaos worshippers ! Here's a new threat unleashed on the Imperium... my little conversion of the lastest demon from GW :

http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-6246466.html

Hope you like him !


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice, some excellent painting there.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Much better than the original. Great work on that ugly monstrosity!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

hes great. great model, great painting.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Looks great. A bit like my brother :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Now that is fricking scary.

Good work!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

That 'thing' looks great, I especially like the head and your choice of colours.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

:shock: Two words: FUCKING AWSOME, that is one of if not the best Nurgle Deamon Prince I have ever seen.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

It would take some bfg firepower to kill it, aand I dont have any :?


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Extremely nice work Hellric, really well painted and converted.
Pretty damn scary too! :shock:


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you vey much for the kind comments. I was afraid that some might find him not Nurglesque enough


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

He has the head of a giant fly, what is more Nurgle than that?


----------

